# Logiciel (recupere musique d'un ipod)



## destoyeur (9 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Le disque dure de mon macbook a laché après une année sans raison, je n'avais aucune sauvegarde...

Apple me la changer gratuitement mais j'ai perdu mes 12GO de musique, heureusement je les ai dans mon ipod touch mais existe t-il un moyen de les recuperer? sans devoir tout formater? 

Je vous en serais tres reconnaissant, (j'ai egalement des film et des photos que j'aimerais recuperer)


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juillet 2008)

iPodViewer 

P.S : Pas testé, juste trouvé...


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Juillet 2008)

Yamipod

Testé et approuvé!


----------



## destoyeur (9 Juillet 2008)

merci beaucoup

mais je crois que mon ipod touch n'est pas reconnu  
 j'ai essayer les 2 pour les 2 ils disent qu'il faut que l'ipod soit connecté et je l avais connecté mais impossible de le choisir et meme de le voir
a moins que le probème ne vienne de moi


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> iPodViewer
> 
> P.S : Pas testé, juste trouvé...





Simbouesse a dit:


> Yamipod
> 
> Testé et approuvé!



Avec un iPod Touch ? :mouais:

Il y a ce logiciel, qui permet de le faire (la musique, les videos, les photos et plein d'autres choses encore), mais il est payant.

Il est disponible en version démo, mais je crains que cette dernière ne soit bridée. Tu peux toujours essayer...


N.B.: Attention, tu aurais dû poster dans le forum "iPod".


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juillet 2008)

destoyeur a dit:


> A moins que le probème ne vienne de moi



Je n pense pas, ton iPod est connecté et reconnu par iTunes mas pas par le logiciel donc ça doit venir du logiciel qui ne prend pas en charge l'iPod Touch...


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Juillet 2008)

En effet, j'aurais du mettre :



> Yamipod
> 
> Testé et approuvé!*
> 
> *: uniquement sur Nano


... désolé pour l'info erroné...


Note du modo : Il y a les forums iGeneration pour parler de ça. on déménage !


----------



## fandipod (10 Juillet 2008)

Moi je tre conseil seutie qui est simple d'utilisation est gratuit!!!!!!!  

Voià bonne journée @+


----------

